# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نضال الحياري للانتخابات عن البلقاء

## الحصن نيوز

قرر النائب السابق نضال الحياري خوض الانتخابات النيابية القادمة عن محافظة البلقاء .
-



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

